# Killzone Shadowfall nicht 1080p!



## firestarter111 (6. März 2014)

Der Titel sagt eigtl. schon alles!

Killzone Shadowfall im MP nicht die Auflösung 1920x1080, sondern 960x1080 um die durchschnittlich 42fps zu erreichen.

Killzone: Shadow Fall Multiplayer Runs at 960X1080p, Not in Native 1080p, Sony Lied But Why?
In Theory: 1080p30 vs 720p60 - could next-gen let us choose? • Articles • Eurogamer.net

Persönliche Meinung:

Marketinggeschwätz, mehr war das seiten Sony nicht und so Leute wie Dr. Kucho haben denen aus der Hand gefressen und Reden geschwungen, ohne Bescheid zu wissen und haben die Leute hier mit ihren Superlativen provoziert. 
Naja, ich hab mich im Shadowfall Mp immer gewundert warum das alles zu verschwommen ist. Im Sp dagegen war es richtig erfrischend ein grafisch anspruchsvolles Spiel das erste Mal in 1080p auf einer Konsole zu steuern. Der MP ist spielerisch zwar ok, aber vorallem die frame-drops und die unscharfe Grafik trüben den Spass dann doch ziemlich stark.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (6. März 2014)

What? 960*1080p? Wie soll ich mir die Auflösung vorstellen? Hochkant?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2014)

Anamorph halt. Sprich, das Bild wird horizontal verzerrt.

*EDIT:*
Ich lag offenbar falsch.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (6. März 2014)

Ah ok danke!


----------



## Razor2408 (6. März 2014)

Horizontal wird jeder zweite Pixel übersprungen (bzw. ist schwarz), also eine Art 1080i statt 1080p.
Genaueres gibt es hier nachzulesen: Killzone: Shadow Fall's multiplayer runs at 960 x 1080 temporally reprojected to 1080p | IGN Boards
Auf der Verpackung steht aber: "Video Output 1080p" also eine glatte Lüge, auch wenn es nur den MP betrifft.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Was kann man von einer 399€ Konsole erwarten?
Ich wusste seit der Preisankündigung dass die PS4 mit 1080p/60fps immer Schwierigkeiten haben wird, schließlich läuft das Ding nicht mit Zauberbohnen..


----------



## matty2580 (6. März 2014)

Rein von der Spielmechanik ist Killzone auch nicht unbedingt eine Offenbarung.
Aber es ist ein guter Launch-Titel geworden, der zeigt dass die PS4 durchaus leistungsfähig ist.
PS4 und XBone werden auch zukünftig nicht 1080p durchgängig schaffen können.
In dieser Generation können es sich MS und Sony einfach nicht leisten erst wieder jahrelang hohe Millionenbeträge zu verbrennen.

Bei einer Konsole ist der Fokus anders gelegt als beim PC.
Einfaches und unkompliziertes Gaming mit möglichst hohen Spaßfaktor.
Deswegen ist mein Favorit in dieser Generation die Wii U von Anfang an gewesen.
Rein vom Spielspaß sind die Nintendo-Titel unübertroffen, was auch die überdurchschnittlich guten Bewertungen zeigen.
Lieber Kinder(knuddel)grafik, als Grafikblender die man nach wenigen Stunden wieder ins Regal packt.
Da lohnen sich die hohen Preise der Konsolengames wirklich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2014)

> Shadow Fall uses a horizontal interlace, with every other column of  pixels generated using a temporal upscale - in effect, information from  previously rendered frames is used to plug the gaps. The fact that few  have actually noticed that any upscale at all is in place speaks to its  quality, and we can almost certainly assume that this effect is not  cheap from a computational perspective.


In Theory: 1080p30 vs 720p60 - could next-gen let us choose? • Articles • Eurogamer.net



> Now the question arises here, why nobody noticed this drop in  resolution/fps before and made a fuss/hue-and-cry about Killzone: Shadow  Fall's graphics in multiplayer?


Killzone: Shadow Fall Multiplayer Runs at 960X1080p, Not in Native 1080p, Sony Lied But Why?

Laut den Quellen steckt etwas mehr technische Trickserei dahinter als nur die Auflösung zu halbieren.
Und da es fast ein halbes Jahr lang keinem negativ aufgefallen ist scheint der Trick auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Horizontal wird jeder zweite Pixel übersprungen (bzw. ist schwarz), also eine Art 1080i statt 1080p.
> Genaueres  gibt es hier nachzulesen:  Killzone:  Shadow Fall's multiplayer runs at 960 x 1080 temporally reprojected to  1080p | IGN Boards


 
Schwarze Pixel? Hast Du Deine eigene Quelle überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

Zu mindestens wurde hier mal offensichtlich eine Marketinglüge enttarnt^^, denn schließlich wurde immer nur von 1080p gesprochen. Das damit das upgescalte Bild gemeint war wurde verschwiegen. Schon ziemlich dreist. Ausgehend davon schaffen also beide Konsolen durchgehend FullHD. Super Ding 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Laut den Quellen steckt etwas mehr technische Trickserei dahinter als nur die Auflösung zu halbieren.
> Und da es fast ein halbes Jahr lang keinem negativ aufgefallen ist scheint der Trick auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.


Da sieht man mal wieviel man darauf geben kann. Es würde wohl bei vielen Spielen nicht auffallen wenn man es nicht vorher kommunzieren würde und nicht gerade 720p auf 1080 skaliert wird. Dennoch bleibt es eine dreiste Lüge. Es ist kein FullHD da interleaved wird, siehe 720p/ 1080i^^
In jedem Fall wird man da jetzt wohl zukünftig genauer hingucken müssen, jetzt wo sich die offizielle Angabe als falsch dargestellt herausgestellt hat.

MfG


----------



## Bec00l (6. März 2014)

Oh oh.. ich hoffe das für einige keine Welt zusammenbricht weil die 1080p nicht erreicht wurden. Das auch noch auf der heiligen PS4 die doch so garkeine 1080p sorgen bereitet. 
Also 960*1080p xD Sorry aber das ist wirklich ein krasser Einschnitt  

Ich möchte hier nicht bashen, sondern einfach nur sagen das man nicht immer großspurig auf eine andere Konsole (Xbox One) flamen soll, während auf der eigenen Konsole die Games nur mit Tricks auf "1080p" gepusht werden, obwohl das überhaupt nicht stimmt. Dann lieber zugeben wie bei der One das einfach nicht mehr geht


----------



## Rollora (6. März 2014)

lustig, die letzte Konsolengeneration war ja angeblich die HD Generation. Ist dann das jetzt wieder die SD Generation?


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> lustig, die letzte Konsolengeneration war ja angeblich die HD Generation. Ist dann das jetzt wieder die SD Generation?


Da die Standardauflösung stetig steigt, mhhh ja.  

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (6. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Laut den Quellen steckt etwas mehr technische Trickserei dahinter als nur die Auflösung zu halbieren.
> Und da es fast ein halbes Jahr lang keinem negativ aufgefallen ist scheint der Trick auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.



Dann mal Lob an die Entwickler. Saubere Leistung.
Haa, ich gewinne der News sogar was gutes ab.


----------



## KrHome (6. März 2014)

Technische Fehlinfos bei Killzone haben bei Sony inzwischen Tradition. Das kennen wir seit der PS3.

Prognose: Die nächste Überraschung erwartet uns dann bei The Order: 1886. Da wird im finalen Spiel von der derzeit gezeigten Technik nicht mehr viel übrig sein und es wird ein weiterer Hype Schlauchshooter.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Und da es fast ein halbes Jahr lang *keinem negativ aufgefallen* ist scheint der Trick auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.


 Zumindest keinem Konsolenspieler... 

Diese Art von Auflösung ist übrigens nichts Neues. Auf der Last Gen gab es auch einige Spiele die darauf zurück gegriffen haben. War das nicht sogar bei einem GT auf der PS3 so?


----------



## Bec00l (6. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dann mal Lob an die Entwickler. Saubere Leistung.
> Haa, ich gewinne der News sogar was gutes ab.


 
"sauber" wohl nicht ganz  Sry für die zerpflückung 

Ich frag mich was die Leute sagen die stets behaupten den Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 720p gravierend zu erkennen. Nun haben sie den MP gezockt und behauptet der wäre sehr schön. Das muss doch iwo wehtun


----------



## Zero-11 (6. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> lustig, die letzte Konsolengeneration war ja angeblich die HD Generation. Ist dann das jetzt wieder die SD Generation?



Das war die Breitbild Generation und jetzt kommt die HD Generation mit Auflösungen zwischen 720p und 1080p.


----------



## Rollora (6. März 2014)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Das war die Breitbild Generation und jetzt kommt die HD Generation mit Auflösungen zwischen 720p und 1080p.


 ne, es hieß immer HD Generation. Das hier ist wohl eher der Zwischenschritt vor der UHD Generation... (und schafft nichtmal (Full) HD in 60hz geschweige denn 120 (3D)


----------



## Khazar (6. März 2014)

Tja wenn man den Multiplayer nicht spielt, kann einem das auch schlecht auffallen.


----------



## eXtreme1808 (6. März 2014)

Oh wunder! Bei einem MP keine 1080p? Bei der Ps4 wäre das locker drinnen....Moment mal... dieses mal reden wird von der PS4... 

Evtl. kann der Sandkasten-Krieg nun beendet werden und man kann sich wieder gesittet über die "aktuelle" Konsolengeneration unterhalten.


----------



## murkskopf (6. März 2014)

Sony, why? 

Wäre aber ansich interessant wenn Spieleentwickler interleaving in ihre Spiele als Option für leistungsschwächere PCs (z.B. ohne diskrete Grafikkarte) einbauen würden. Gibt es sowas schon?


----------



## firestarter111 (6. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dann mal Lob an die Entwickler. Saubere Leistung.
> Haa, ich gewinne der News sogar was gutes ab.


 
stimmt so krass ist es nicht wie die harten zahlen vermuten lassen, aber faul ist da schon was. dieser effekt wie im sp bleibt weg.


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Sony, why?
> 
> Wäre aber ansich interessant wenn Spieleentwickler interleaving in ihre Spiele als Option für leistungsschwächere PCs (z.B. ohne diskrete Grafikkarte) einbauen würden. Gibt es sowas schon?


Ja, dass nennt sich Auflösung herunterstellen und vom Bildschirm automatisch ohne weiteres Zutun hochskalieren lassen.  

MfG


----------



## Razor2408 (6. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und da es fast ein halbes Jahr lang keinem negativ aufgefallen ist scheint der Trick auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.


Sicher fällt einem das auf, wenn die halbe Auflösung in der horizontalen fehlt. 
Viel eher haben die meisten Konsoleros den MP gar nicht gezockt, bzw. wollten die deutliche Unschärfe einfach nicht sehen.

hier mal native Sreenshots aus dem GAF vom MP.

MP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das sieht man doch sofort. Verwaschenes Bild, Unschärfe hoch zehn, kein Vergleich zu:

SP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (6. März 2014)

Wayne. Selbst schuld, wenn man sich ne Konsole kauft.


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2014)

Jetzt geht's los...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Razor2408 schrieb:


> Sicher fällt einem das auf, wenn die halbe Auflösung in der horizontalen fehlt.
> Viel eher haben die meisten Konsoleros den MP gar nicht gezockt, bzw. wollten die deutliche Unschärfe einfach nicht sehen.


Oder es ist den *Spielern* egal? Man muss sich halt fragen was einem lieber ist, höhere Bildwiederholraten oder bessere Grafik? Hätte der MP nur 30fps würde es sicher auch wieder Leute geben denen das nicht gefällt.
Zudem ist die Performance in MP Modi immer unberechenbar. Ich denke Guerrilla Games wollte da auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Bec00l (6. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's los...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber ich dachte den Spielern den es egal wäre, wären "Xboner" ... hmm.. verkehrte Welt  Und auf Nummer sicher entspricht gleich die Hälfte an Pixeln zu kürzen und kein Wort zu sagen o.O

Kleiner Spaß. Am Ende zählt wirklich nur der Fun Faktor  Sonst kann jedes Spiel den MP begraben


----------



## ryzen1 (6. März 2014)

Hier mal was von Guerrilla Games zu dem Thema:

Regarding Killzone Shadow Fall And 1080p



> *Q: Is KILLZONE SHADOW FALL running 1080p, or something else?*
> KILLZONE SHADOW FALL’s single and multiplayer modes both run at 1080p.
> 
> *Q: Is SHADOW FALL running 1080p natively?*
> ...


----------



## Bec00l (6. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von Guerrilla Games zu dem Thema:
> 
> Regarding Killzone Shadow Fall And 1080p


 
Schon interessant, ergibt auch Sinn. 
Aber alles in allem liest sich das ein wenig nach "rausrederei" 

Man siehts ja dann deutlich an den Bildern (vorheriger User einige Links gepostet), dass das wirklich nicht die wahren 1080p sind.


----------



## ryzen1 (6. März 2014)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Schon interessant, ergibt auch Sinn.
> Aber alles in allem liest sich das ein wenig nach "rausrederei"
> 
> Man siehts ja dann deutlich an den Bildern (vorheriger User einige Links gepostet), dass das wirklich nicht die wahren 1080p sind.


 
Jap wird auch gesagt warum es nicht so aussieht:



> On occasion the prediction fails and locally pixels become blurry, or thin vertical lines appear. However, most of the time the prediction works well and the image is identical to a normal 1080p image.


----------



## Bec00l (6. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Jap wird auch gesagt warum es nicht so aussieht:


 
Identical to a normal 1080p image... 
Das will ich irgendwie nicht glauben^^ Da würde ein "nearly identical" meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn ergeben. Vielleicht kanns ja jemand besser erklären das ich es kapier. 
Immerhin haben mehrere schon bestätigt das es wirklich nur mit der Auflösung von 960*1080 läuft. Letzendlich wird gesagt das dadurch das meiste an FPS gewonnen wird. 
Bitte um euren Wissensstand


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2014)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Immerhin haben mehrere schon bestätigt das es wirklich nur mit der Auflösung von 960*1080 läuft.


 Nein, tut es nicht. Sonst müsste ja der TV das Bild strecken um auf die 1920 Pixel zu kommen.
Es werden 960 Pixelspalten neu berechnet, die restlichen 960 Spalten werden anhand der letzten drei Bilder "vorhergesagt".
Stell Dir ein Daumenkino vor dass einen springenden Ball zeigt. Anhand von 3 Bildern kannst Du ungefähr bestimmen an welcher Position der Ball im 4. Bild sein sollte.
Natürlich ist das nicht 100%ig akkurat, es scheint aber zumindest eine signifikante Entlastung bei der Bildberechnung zu ermöglichen ohne die finale Grafik allzu sehr zu verschlechtern.


----------



## Bec00l (6. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht. Sonst müsste ja der TV das Bild strecken um auf die 1920 Pixel zu kommen.
> Es werden 960 Pixelspalten neu berechnet, die restlichen 960 Spalten werden anhand der letzten drei Bilder "vorhergesagt".
> Stell Dir ein Daumenkino vor dass einen springenden Ball zeigt. Anhand von 3 Bildern kannst Du ungefähr bestimmen an welcher Position der Ball im 4. Bild sein sollte.
> Natürlich ist das nicht 100%ig akkurat, es scheint aber zumindest eine signifikante Entlastung bei der Bildberechnung zu ermöglichen ohne die finale Grafik allzu sehr zu verschlechtern.


 
Verstehe

Soll also doch entlasten. 
Naja mir hat der MP wesentlich weniger zugesagt als der SP. Wusste ja das dort die Grafik runtergeschraubt wurde aber es kam mir dennoch im Spielfluss anders vor. Könnte tatsächlich erklärbaer sein mit dem Daumenkino 

Da fällt mir das Kinobeispiel ein. Die meisten die ich kenne finden HFR zb bei der Hobbit etwas "komisch". Das trügt natürlich das Gesamtbild.


----------



## R@ven (6. März 2014)

Also muss sagen das mir das überhaupt nicht aufgefallen ist beim spielen im MP und bin da sonst sehr empfindlich, die Technik scheint ne sehr gute Alternative zu sein zum sonst üblichen Hochskalieren von niedrigen Auflösungen.

Bei BF4 merk ich z. B. sofort das es nur mit 1600x900p läuft, dass sieht gerade bei größerer Entfernungen im MP ziemlich pixlig aus und dazu das starke kanten flimmern.


----------



## Rizzard (6. März 2014)

Vermutlich nimmt man Spalten und Zeilen unterschiedlich gut/schlecht wahr.


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Vermutlich nimmt man Spalten und Zeilen unterschiedlich gut/schlecht wahr.


 Ich denke eher man spart sich mehr Rechenaufwand: 960 Spalten anstatt nur 540 Zeilen


----------



## eXtreme1808 (6. März 2014)

Schon lustig. So eine Meldung hinsichtlicher der Xbox würde eine erneute Flame-Welle ausbrechen lassen.

Und hier wird es sogar als postiv angesehen und "kaum" auffallend? 

Traurige Entwicklung...


----------



## Khazar (6. März 2014)

eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Schon lustig. So eine Meldung hinsichtlicher der Xbox würde eine erneute Flame-Welle ausbrechen lassen.
> 
> Und hier wird es sogar als postiv angesehen und "kaum" auffallend?
> 
> Traurige Entwicklung...


 
Dafür gibt es neben dem Konsolen Krieg, auch andere Gründe:
1. Killzone MP ist nicht so berühmt wie Killzone SP
2. Killzone MP kam von Anfang an mit abstrichen an der Grafik
3. Die Auflösung wurde nicht reduziert und dann upscaled, sondern wird mit einem Verfahren effizienter, aber hässlicher berechnet..


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von Guerrilla Games zu dem Thema:
> 
> Regarding Killzone Shadow Fall And 1080p


Und was genau ändert das jetzt an der Falschaussage? Schafft denn nach der Logik die X1 nicht auch alle Titel, upscaler sei Dank, in FullHD??
Man muss sich einfach mal entscheiden. Zum einen wird oft der X1 genau das negativ attestiert, dass sie Bilder upscaled um auf den heutigen Auflösungsstandard zu kommen und zum nderen wird das aber für gut geheißen, wenn es qualitativ gut umgesetzt wird? Das ist nämlich genau das was hier so oft von X1 Besitzern angebracht wurde aber immer knall hart mit "ist nicht nativ0schei***"abgeschmettert wurde.

Was denn nun? 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht. Sonst müsste ja der TV das Bild strecken um auf die 1920 Pixel zu kommen.
> Es werden 960 Pixelspalten neu berechnet, die restlichen 960 Spalten werden anhand der letzten drei Bilder "vorhergesagt".
> Stell Dir ein Daumenkino vor dass einen springenden Ball zeigt. Anhand von 3 Bildern kannst Du ungefähr bestimmen an welcher Position der Ball im 4. Bild sein sollte.
> Natürlich ist das nicht 100%ig akkurat, es scheint aber zumindest eine signifikante Entlastung bei der Bildberechnung zu ermöglichen ohne die finale Grafik allzu sehr zu verschlechtern.


Wow, dass ist quasi interleaving, was ganz Neues... 
@Vorrausberechnung. Heißt defakto das Bunnyhopping zu framedops führt? 

MfG


----------



## ryzen1 (6. März 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und was genau ändert das jetzt an der Falschaussage? Schafft denn nach der Logik die X1 nicht auch alle Titel, upscaler sei Dank, in FullHD??
> Man muss sich einfach mal entscheiden. Zum einen wird oft der X1 genau das negativ attestiert, dass sie Bilder upscaled um auf den heutigen Auflösungsstandard zu kommen und zum nderen wird das aber für gut geheißen, wenn es qualitativ gut umgesetzt wird? Das ist nämlich genau das was hier so oft von X1 Besitzern angebracht wurde aber immer knall hart mit "ist nicht nativ0schei***"abgeschmettert wurde.
> 
> Was denn nun?
> ...



Ich hab doch dazu überhaupt nichts gesagt?!


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch dazu überhaupt nichts gesagt?!


Das ist eine eher allgemeine Frage. Ich möchte jetzt wissen wie man das zukünftig werten soll. Es gab ja einige Doktoren hier, die Brief und Siegel auf den Zusammenhang zwischen nativer Auflösung und Spielspaß gegeben haben. Da fiel dann auch der Titel hier als Beispiel. Gilt das immer noch oder eher die aktuelle Erkenntnis?  

MfG


----------



## KrHome (6. März 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> hier mal native Sreenshots aus dem GAF vom MP.
> 
> MP
> 
> ...


 Nicht nur die Unschärfe. Durch die Interpolation der fehlenden Spalten gibt es offensichtlich böse Artefakte/Ausfransungen.

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man das sehr gut an der Vegetation im Vordergrund und auf dem ersten Bild an den Treppenstufen rechts im Hintergrund und am Gegner bzw. hinter ihm (dieses Rastermuster). Wirkt alles total inhomogen.

 Der Sony Upscaler kann genauso wie der von MS keine Wunder vollbringen,  auch wenn einige Konsolenspieler sich das gerne einreden.


----------



## Khazar (6. März 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist eine eher allgemeine Frage. Ich möchte jetzt wissen wie man das zukünftig werten soll. Es gab ja einige Doktoren hier, die Brief und Siegel auf den Zusammenhang zwischen nativer Auflösung und Spielspaß gegeben haben. Da fiel dann auch der Titel hier als Beispiel. Gilt das immer noch oder eher die aktuelle Erkenntnis?
> 
> MfG


 
Habe ich schon erwähnt das es so nicht passieren wird, siehe.

Oder um es einfach auszudrücken: Nobody cares about Killzone MP!(when it comes to GrAfIx)



KrHome schrieb:


> Der Sony Upscaler kann genauso wie der von MS keine Wunder vollbringen,  auch wenn einige Konsolenspieler sich das gerne einreden.


 
Habe ich was verpasst, oder was hat der Sony upscaler damit zu tun? Kümmert der sich auch um dieses 1080p, welches vorher von der Engine von 1080i in ein 1080p gemacht wird?(wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## Rizoma (6. März 2014)

Ich kann beiden neuen Konsolen nix abgewinnen von mir aus könnt ihr beide auf ein Haufen werfen und abfackeln PC Gaming FTW!


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst, oder was hat der Sony  upscaler damit zu tun? Kümmert der sich auch um dieses 1080p, welches  vorher von der Engine von 1080i in ein 1080p gemacht wird?(wenn ich das  richtig verstanden habe)


Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden  habe was ich bis jetzt zu dem Thema gelesen habe, hat der Upscaler damit  überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das Spiel selbst berechnet die Bilder so dass  am Ende Full-HD (1920x1080) raus kommt.
Nur sind diese Bilder eben nicht zu 100% neu berechnet sondern teilweise anhand alter Bilddaten prognostiziert. Da wird nichts mehr skaliert (sofern der TV 1080p anzeigen kann) oder deinterlaced oder sonst was.


----------



## Khazar (6. März 2014)

Ja genau so hatte ich es auch verstanden. ^^


----------



## KrHome (6. März 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst, oder was hat der Sony upscaler damit zu tun? Kümmert der sich auch um dieses 1080p, welches vorher von der Engine von 1080i in ein 1080p gemacht wird?(wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)





Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden  habe was ich  bis jetzt zu dem Thema gelesen habe, hat der Upscaler damit  überhaupt  nichts zu tun. Das Spiel selbst berechnet die Bilder so dass  am Ende  Full-HD (1920x1080) raus kommt.
> Nur sind diese Bilder eben nicht zu  100% neu berechnet sondern teilweise anhand alter Bilddaten  prognostiziert. Da wird nichts mehr skaliert (sofern der TV 1080p  anzeigen kann) oder deinterlaced oder sonst was.


 Wenn man sich mal nicht 100%ig exakt ausdrückt, kommen sofort wieder die Korinthenkacker aus den Löchern...

Ja es handelt sich streng genommen nicht um Upscaling im engeren Sinne, aber im weiteren, da Pixel aus dem nichts hinzuaddiert werden müssen. Auch macht dies zum einen nicht die PS4, sondern das Spiel selbst und zum anderen handelt es sich nicht um fehlende Pixel aufgrund einer insgesamt zu geringen Auflösung sondern nur um fehlende Pixel in der horizontalen Auflösung. 

Deshalb sieht das Bild im Killzone 4 MP auch so inhomogen aus, da in der Vertikalen deutlich mehr Informationen als in der Horizontalen vorhanden sind.

Kern meiner Aussage war, dass wenn es um das Hinzuberechnen von nicht vorhandenen Informationen für die finale FullHD Ausgabe geht - obwohl des Spiel in einer geringeren Auflösung berechnet wird - weder MS, noch Sony zaubern können, sodass hinzuinterpretierte Informationen immer schlechter aussehen als tatsächlich vorhandene.

*Kurz gesagt*: Es geht nichts über native FullHD Darstellung. alles andere sieht ******* aus.


----------



## Khazar (6. März 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal nicht 100%ig exakt ausdrückt, kommen sofort wieder die Korinthenkacker aus den Löchern...



Ich war zu 99,99% ehrlich wirklich verwirrt! 



KrHome schrieb:


> *Kurz gesagt*: Es geht nichts über native FullHD Darstellung. alles andere sieht ******* aus.



Das würde ich mit meinem 1440p Monitor auch niemals bestreiten.


----------



## Cybnotic (6. März 2014)

PS... Das im Monitor ist nicht echt


----------



## Cybnotic (6. März 2014)

eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Schon lustig. So eine Meldung hinsichtlicher der Xbox würde eine erneute Flame-Welle ausbrechen lassen.
> 
> Und hier wird es sogar als postiv angesehen und "kaum" auffallend?
> 
> Traurige Entwicklung...


 
Hi, komm schon es fällt nun mal nicht auf... Gerade die Konsolen Gegner hätten sofort aus allen Rohren gefeuert wenn es ihnen aufgefallen "wäre"

Jetzt wo man es gehört hat, sieht es der eine oder andere auf wunderbare weise...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. März 2014)

Dennoch gibt's einen ziemlich hohen Polycount und der Detailgrad ist generell verhältnismäßig hoch, was man z.B. an den Charaktermodellen auch gut erkennen kann. Dann noch die technischen Raffinessen wie PBR, echtzeit area-lights und Reflektionen...

Für einen Launchtitel unter Zeitdruck ist das schon recht beeindruckend - selbst anspruchsvolle PC-Grafik-Junkies müssen das neidlos anerkennen...

Die geringere Auflösung im MP zu gunsten der Framerate bzw. die Full HD-Auflösung im SP zu lasten der Framerate kann man da schon mal verzeihen...



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich kann beiden neuen Konsolen nix abgewinnen von  mir aus könnt ihr beide auf ein Haufen werfen und abfackeln PC Gaming  FTW!


 
Wenn, dann würde ich mir am ehesten die PS4 holen, da mir Sony symphatischer ist als M$.

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Next-Gen-Konsole von SEGA, wobei die garantiert mal wieder Schwierigkeiten hätte, sich gegen die Platzhirsche durchzusetzten.

Dreamcast - mMn die beste Konsole und sie war ihrer Zeit weit voraus...leider gab es zuwenig Zugpferde als Spiele und das Laufwerk gab sehr gerne nach kurzer Zeit den Geist auf...


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Dennoch gibt's einen ziemlich hohen Polycount und der Detailgrad ist generell verhältnismäßig hoch, was man z.B. an den Charaktermodellen auch gut erkennen kann. Dann noch die technischen Raffinessen wie PBR, echtzeit area-lights und Reflektionen...
> 
> Für einen Launchtitel unter Zeitdruck ist das schon recht beeindruckend - selbst anspruchsvolle PC-Grafik-Junkies müssen das neidlos anerkennen...
> 
> Die geringere Auflösung im MP zu gunsten der Framerate bzw. die Full HD-Auflösung im SP zu lasten der Framerate kann man da schon mal verzeihen...



Beschiss ist und bleibt Beschiss. Das ist eine dreiste Marketinglüge. Wenn das MS abgezogen hätte wäre hier wieder der hate Train am Schnaufen....

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (6. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir eine Next-Gen-Konsole von SEGA, wobei die garantiert mal wieder Schwierigkeiten hätte, sich gegen die Platzhirsche durchzusetzten.


Ich würde nicht wenig Geld dafür zahlen, wenn SEGA(locker 1000€ oder mehr über Kickstarter) wieder mitspielen würde.
Träum....^^
Die gesunde Konkurrenz zwischen SEGA und Nintendo brachte Spieleperlen die ich noch heute spiele.
Das fehlt mir heute sehr. Alles leblose Aufgüsse alter Serien, oder neue Marken die mich überhaupt nicht interessieren.


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

Dafür kooperiert Sega jetzt mit Nintendo, immerhin. 

MfG


----------



## MaxRink (6. März 2014)

Wer macht mit? Kickstarter oder Indiegogo?


----------



## matty2580 (6. März 2014)

@*DaStash*:
Sorry, aber dass ist für mich nie ein Ersatz für eine gute SEGA-Konsole gewesen, und wird es auch niemals sein.

Das hatte mich übrigens zum PC gebracht.
Nach dem Ausstieg von SEGA wurde ich vom überzeugten Konsolero zum PC-ler.
Danach habe ich nie wieder intensiv Konsole gespielt.....

Ich bereue es aber auch nicht. Für mich ist immer noch der PC die bessere "Konsole".
Mein PC ist auch an einen 32" TV angeschlossen, wie eine Konsole früher. ^^


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

Ja, Sega war schon cool aber Nintendo auch. Schade das beide nicht koexistieren konnten. 

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (6. März 2014)

Doch, eine Koexistenz wäre problemlos möglich gewesen.
Aber heute gibt es zwei neue Mitspieler.
Ob diese Entwicklung besser ist/war überlasse ich den Geschichtsschreibern.
Mein persönliches "Urteil" dazu steht schon seit vielen Jahren fest.
Heute gibt es für mich einen ähnlichen "Fall" AMD.
Auch hier wird sich die Entwicklung wahrscheinlich wiederholen....
Ich bin seit letzten Monat selbst zu Intel gewechselt.

Mir ist noch ein Interview der Videogames (die gibt es leider auch nicht mehr) in Erinnerung geblieben.
Dort behauptete die neue Cheffin des Deutschland-Vertrieb von Sega, dass alles weitergeht.
Nichts ging weiter.....
Aber lassen wir das Thema lieber. Du hast ungewollt einen "Nerv" bei mir getroffen. ^^


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2014)

Och matty, dass mit dem Nerv konnt ich ja nicht wissen. 
Ich denke nicht das sich die Geschichte von Sega analog bei AMD so wiederholen wird, dafür ist AMD zu gut aufgestellt, siehe Konsolendeals, trotz der wirtschaftlichen flauen Leistung. Da halte ich es für eher wahrscheinlich das sie Segakonsole demnächst auf Kickstarter zu finden sein wird. Wie es in 5-6 Jahren aussieht vermag ich allerdings nicht einzuschätzen.

MfG


----------



## Nuallan (7. März 2014)

Mal wieder ein weiteres Armutszeugnis für die neuen Crap-Konsolen. So langsam glaube ich diese Generation wird noch mehr bremsen als die alte.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. März 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein weiteres Armutszeugnis für die neuen Crap-Konsolen. So langsam glaube ich diese Generation wird noch mehr bremsen als die alte.



Vllt bremsen auch die vielen PC User mit ihrem Dual Core CPU ihrer GTX560 und uhrem 4GB Ram.

Ach ne jeder Gamer hat ja einen High End Rechner, hab ich ganz vergessen.

Die Grafik nur für ein paar wenige ans Limit zu treiben wird sich auf dem PC eh nie auszahlen. Gäbe es keine Konsolen, müssten sich wir PC Spieler wohl mit Smartphone Engines abgeben


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2014)

Er hat es etwas polemisch beschrieben das stimmt aber grundsätzlich hat er Recht. Für nextGen Konsolen sind sie eigentlich nicht nextGen genug. Eher aktuellGen. Aber da ist eine reine technische Betrachtung, mit Spielspaß hat die Feststellung nichts zu tun.  

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (7. März 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein weiteres Armutszeugnis für die  neuen Crap-Konsolen. So langsam glaube ich diese Generation wird noch  mehr bremsen als die alte.


Schau dir mal an wieviele Leute das veraltete Windows XP oder Windows 7 noch einsetzen.
Windows 7 bekommt schon länger keine Featureupdates (z.B. auch kein neues DirectX, wobei bereits DX12 für neuere Windows Versionen angekündigt ist)


----------



## firestarter111 (7. März 2014)

ich denke es gibt ne gute und ne schlechte seite in hinblick auf die technik der zukünftigen spiele:

zum einen dürfen wir nicht erwarten, dass die konsolen nun über die jahre hinweg in ihrer leistung so skalieren wie es die ps3 und die 360 getan haben. 
das sind nun x86 basierte mini-pcs bei denen es nicht mehr so viel leistung und brachliegende optimierung zu finden gibt. desweiteren entsprechen sie jetzt schon eher nem low-end bis max. mid end pc. 
als die 360 und ps3 rauskamen waren die dinger krass subventioniert und ihrer zeit vorraus. das ist heute nicht mehr so und könnte auch zumindest von sony so nicht mehr gemacht werden.  

also sollte man nicht so riesige sprünge erwarten. 

ABER:

DADURCH dass die geräte jetzt durchschnittliche pc architektur beinhalten und die engines nun darauf optimiert werden, hoffe ich dass durch entsprechend gute skalierung die grafik auf starken pcs immer nochmal ordentlich nach oben gedreht werden kann... . 

hab momentan ne ps4 und nen high-end rechner und bin dankbar, dass ich die beiden plattformen kombinieren kann, jedoch muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich schon lieber am pc zocke und die ps4 gerade nicht wirklich viel benutzt wird... .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> lustig, die letzte Konsolengeneration war ja angeblich die HD Generation. Ist dann das jetzt wieder die SD Generation?


 Unter das, was die Industrie anscheinend unter HD versteht (also 1280x720) scheint aber bisher doch noch kein Spiel gerutscht zu sein, oder?
Ich würd sagen, dass die lastGen die "SD-HD"-Gen war und die CurrentGen die "HD-FHD" Gen ist...

Ich mach mir eh viel eher Kopfzerbrechen um Multiplattformtitel: Wenn die auf den beiden Current-Gen Konsolen in zwei Jahren dann nur 720P, die PS4 bei mehr, die XBONE bei weniger FPS schafft, dann wird wieder kein Entwickler Wert auf scharfe Texturen legen müssen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. März 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Unter das, was die Industrie anscheinend unter HD versteht (also 1280x720) scheint aber bisher doch noch kein Spiel gerutscht zu sein, oder?
> Ich würd sagen, dass die lastGen die "SD-HD"-Gen war und die CurrentGen die "HD-FHD" Gen ist...
> 
> Ich mach mir eh viel eher Kopfzerbrechen um Multiplattformtitel: Wenn die auf den beiden Current-Gen Konsolen in zwei Jahren dann nur 720P, die PS4 bei mehr, die XBONE bei weniger FPS schafft, dann wird wieder kein Entwickler Wert auf scharfe Texturen legen müssen


 
Aber auf jeden Fall schärfer als die ~480p S****** die von der last Gen gekommen ist  Den Rest erledigen Upscales aus der Community...


----------



## matty2580 (8. März 2014)

Diese News hier wird von vielen Usern immer in Relation zum PC gesehen.
Denn viele Multiplattformtitel kommen ja leider von den Konsolen auf den PC.
Deshalb möchte ich noch diese aktuellen Infos von heise und golem ergänzen.



			
				golem schrieb:
			
		

> Starker Rückgang bei den PC-Spielen


http://www.golem.de/news/spielemark...etze-dank-der-neuen-konsolen-1403-104943.html


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Anders sah es bei den PC-Spielen aus, die mit einem Umsatz von 392 Millionen Euro unter dem Vorjahreswert von 464 Millionen Euro lagen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...en-Konsolen-halten-Umsatz-stabil-2135175.html

Der PC-Gaming-Markt schrumpft stärker als der Desktop-Markt an sich, um 15,5%, oder anders geschrieben um 72 Millionen € in Deutschland, allein im Vergleich von 2012 zu 2013. Das ist ein erschreckendes Ergebnis, selbst für mich mit meiner ohne hin schon pessimistischen Einschätzung.
D.h., unsere bevorzugte Spieleplattform, der PC, stürzt gerade heftigst ab wenn der Trend so weiter anhält.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2014)

So schlecht ist das nicht. Der Bereich PC muss ja gegen den Bereich Konsolen antreten und das sind alle Plattformen also Nintendo, PS und Xbox zusammengefasst. Und das es prozentual eine anfängliche Verschiebung hinzu den nextGen Konsolen geben wird war auch klar. Weltweit ist der PC immer noch die Umsatz stärkste Plattform, fast so stark wie alle Konsolenumsätze zusammen.

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (8. März 2014)

Das steht ja auch so in den News von heise und golem.
Trotzdem ist allein der deutsche PC-Gaming-Markt um über 15% geschrumpft in 2013.
Zusätzlich gab es auch wieder eine Verschiebung in den Bereich f2p, BG, und p2w beim PC.
Es wird also zunehmend eng für größere Produktionen allein für den PC.
Ohne Kickstarter wird zukünftig immer weniger möglich sein.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Masse der Kunden auf die Konsolen abgewandert ist, oder sich ein anderes "Hobby" gesucht hat.
Überraschend ist auch, dass ein Großteil der User nach wie vor die Spiele im klassischen Handel kauft.
Immerhin kaufen 79% so lieber ihre Spiele.
Und von den 21% der Downloads sind bestimmt viele Steam-Sales mit dabei.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. März 2014)

Ist doch immer das Gleiche. Neue Konsolen kommen, PC Markt wird kleiner. Konsolen veralten über die Jahre und sind viel zu lange draußen, PC steigt wieder stark. Neue Konsolen kommen, PC fällt usw. . Ein ewiger Kreislauf.


----------

